# Where is your head during competition?



## Battletoad (Mar 20, 2018)

How many of you have seen guys and gals get so fukkin jacked up before a 2nd or 3rd attempt (I've seen some huffing tork and slapping themselves before openers) that they mentally "blow their load" so to speak? How many of you try "lifting angry" vs. lifting with internalized aggression? Competition certainly adds a tangible amount of stress anyway, but how many of you find yourselves almost emotionally disconnected during meet day?

My last two meets were like that; just completely disconnected, nothing else and no one else mattered. It's like I just kind of check-out for the day. No screaming, theatrical psyching myself up or anything. Right before I lift though, everything turns on, and I feel like goddamn King Kong.

This is a topic that has always interested me, because there is an obvious point of diminished returns with mental stimuli. How much is too much, and even if it seems to work for you, are you still robbing yourself of neural efficiency? I think it could make for interesting discusssion.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2018)

Honestly for me meet day is just another day in the gym for me. Im focused on my next lift and picturing it in my head. I'm a very calm lifter. Can't stand guys that slap the shit out of eachother or themselves. I trained my ass off for this day so I stay in control of my feelings and put it all into the bar.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 20, 2018)

Depends on the lifter. My wife likes me to slap the shit out of her before her attempts, so I jump at the opportunity...


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

I employ small Asian men to slap me before PR attempts. And that's just in the gym.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 21, 2018)

i would say i am more of a calm lifter. no ammonia, just focused, i do like the music cranked


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2018)

I liked ammonia or a slap just to knock the anxiety out of me so I can focus on my own cues and movement. I would play enya on my headphones and chill between attempts. Not a noisy guy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 21, 2018)

ive had many competitions in my life none have to do with lifting..but comps are comps..Im ready to kill yet i stay calm..Im thinking about everything that i ever hated or wanted but couldnt get..Im thinking about ex girlfriends that played me out..Im thinking about kids that fukked with me when i was a kid..Im looking to destroy and cripple..I play to win


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2018)

Bundy needs a hug.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2018)

I’m a calm lifter at a meet but then again, I utilize a lot of THC before a meet....


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 21, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I liked ammonia or a slap just to knock the anxiety out of me so I can focus on my own cues and movement. I would play enya on my headphones and chill between attempts. Not a noisy guy.



That's about my level of pre-lift hype. A slap on the back and a big whiff of ammonia before approaching the bar. Usually only on 2nd and 3rd attempt squats and DL.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Mar 22, 2018)

I typically get more fired up as the meet goes on. Could be the halo building up or it could just be my way of dealing with the fatigue of the meet. I am very calm in training so I try to maintain something similar for the meet.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

Try to remain as calm as possible in between lifts and save my aggressive energy for the middle/end of the meet where it is really needed. Learned my lesson after trying to get to amped for squats and losing way too much energy to do well on the last two lifts.


----------



## Poulbran (Apr 7, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> ive had many competitions in my life none have to do with lifting..but comps are comps..Im ready to kill yet i stay calm..Im thinking about everything that i ever hated or wanted but couldnt get..Im thinking about ex girlfriends that played me out..Im thinking about kids that fukked with me when i was a kid..Im looking to destroy and cripple..I play to win



Thanks for the mental win!


----------

